# Pen kit storage???



## jttheclockman (Jan 5, 2011)

Somewhere in here was a posting on our pen kit storage tricks.

Being as lazy as I am I will ask if we can post some more storage tips and possible some photos of things you use to store the kits and parts. Seems like I have accumilated quite afew and so many different kinds. Have to stop doing that. I tried those small drawer containers that Home Depot carries but you do not get many in there especially without crushing the parts and all those plastic baggies they come with. Does anyone save those things.???  Thanks


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jan 5, 2011)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=63158&highlight=pen+storage

those drawers are good for bushings and spare tubes, drill bits and such, that's about it...for me anyway.  Pen kits are on the peg board


----------



## Whaler (Jan 5, 2011)

Here is a pic of my storage area. I can get 4 to 5 kits in each drawer and it works well for me. These are the large drawer cabinets by Stack On.


----------



## monophoto (Jan 5, 2011)

The cold cuts that my wife buys come in reusable, resealable plastic boxes.  After a week of ham sandwiches, I rinse out the box and use it for shop storage.  

The supermarkets in our area also package produce and veggies in reclosable plastic boxes that can be recycled as storage.  

Recycling these items makes a lot more sense than sending them to a landfill.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jan 5, 2011)

I just stick a nail in the wall nearby and hang the bag full of kit parts on the nail where I can read the label. Simple, effectie, and there's some phrase that ties the clutter to some kind of genius.


----------



## JimMc7 (Jan 5, 2011)

I use these food storage containers. Mainly for bushings, drill bits and any pen-specific jigs. I always take the parts out of the baggies and make sure all there and put the partially assembled kits back in the larger original bag. I don't keep many unused kits though -- I try to turn them into pens a few days after I get them!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 5, 2011)

Drstrangefart said:


> I just stick a nail in the wall nearby and hang the bag full of kit parts on the nail where I can read the label. Simple, effectie, and there's some phrase that ties the clutter to some kind of genius.


 


A clean desk is a sign of a sick mind ... what's a clean shop the sign of???


....  Don't ask me I don't have one :wink:

Linda


----------



## papaturner (Jan 5, 2011)

This is my method.


----------



## dogcatcher (Jan 6, 2011)

The Ace Hardware store changed out their nuts and bolt bins.  They are 13"x13"x10" deep.  Each unit has 6 drawers, and I bought all the units I could haul in our Explorer. Enough for all of my pen kits, my callmaking parts, my own hardware store of nuts, bolts and washers.  I even have some dedicated to for my ammo reloading, 2 drawers for each caliber, and I still had some left over.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Jan 6, 2011)

papaturner said:


> This is my method.



lol Perry I have about 30 of those same type of Similac containers from when my baby was born a few years ago.  They are sitting in a box right awaiting the right time for me to find a way to use them.


----------



## OOPS (Jan 6, 2011)

I also use the system of Monophoto and JimMc7.  Those lunchmeat food storage containers work really well.  Since they seal so tightly, they can't accumulate dust in the shop.  They stack neatly as well.  The Dollar Store sometimes has these containers available, without the lunchmeat.  Also, I have purchased different sized ones from Staples.  They normally have sales on their storage solution items in January.  Look for the ads, and you might find just what you need.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 6, 2011)

Well I think I solved my problem. I went to Home Depot and they had shoe boxed size containers for .99 so got a bunch of those. Went to Wallyworld and they had some of various sizes 3for $5 so I got a bunch of those. Now all I need to do is make a simple rack with some wheels on it and I am golden. Will be a pleasure getting rid of all these open boxes and finding out what kits I do own.


----------



## navycop (Jan 7, 2011)

jttheclockman said:


> Well I think I solved my problem. I went to Home Depot and they had shoe boxed size containers for .99 so got a bunch of those. Went to Wallyworld and they had some of various sizes 3for $5 so I got a bunch of those. Now all I need to do is make a simple rack with some wheels on it and I am golden. Will be a pleasure getting rid of all these open boxes and finding out what kits I do own.


 Pictures... We need pictures of the finished project...


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 7, 2011)

navycop said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Well I think I solved my problem. I went to Home Depot and they had shoe boxed size containers for .99 so got a bunch of those. Went to Wallyworld and they had some of various sizes 3for $5 so I got a bunch of those. Now all I need to do is make a simple rack with some wheels on it and I am golden. Will be a pleasure getting rid of all these open boxes and finding out what kits I do own.
> ...


 

Well I haven't begun yet and it won't be much to look at. It will be a wall of shelves with these boxes on them. Nothing fancy there. Just need to get all these cardboard boxes organized.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 7, 2011)

*label*



jttheclockman said:


> navycop said:
> 
> 
> > jttheclockman said:
> ...


 
Well you'll be happy to know that nothing works...in order to keep them organized:
you'll have to unpack the boxes when you get them (who ever does that);
you'll need to make up a new container for each new kit (waste of time that could be spent turning and having fun);
you'll have to have a container for all the odds and ends that don't go with anything else(and you'll forget what's in it);

EGAD all that work----hardly seems worth it to me.


----------



## Mr Mac (Jan 7, 2011)

Here's our idea of storage solutions for pen kits and tools...





We know that as it grows we will need to do some wall mountable bin storage or something along those lines.

Mac


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 7, 2011)

Smitty37 said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > navycop said:
> ...


 

I bought a big container for this one. Probably will need it the most:biggrin:

I have no more wall space so this will have to be some sort of cart. Like I said I am not going too fancy. No doors just open shelves. Can always add doors later if I feel ambitious. In fact it will have to sit in the pool table room because there is no room left in my shop for another cabinet.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Some time ago while I was still at Lowe's they had a reset in the electric department and these were used to hold switch plates. They were going to be thrown away.Had them thrown into the back of my pick-up:biggrin:... Each bin will hold 15-20 component sets.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 15, 2011)

*To well*



OKLAHOMAN said:


> Some time ago while I was still at Lowe's they had a reset in the electric department and these were used to hold switch plates. They were going to be thrown away.Had them thrown into the back of my pick-up:biggrin:... Each bin will hold 15-20 component sets.


 Anybody that well organized is never going to amount to nothin'.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 15, 2011)

That is one of those once in a life time things where you were in the right place at the right time. Not going to happen with me so i will build something abit larger but it will be able to handle lots of things. I will put it on wheels so I can roll it around. I wish I had more shop space. 

As far as organizing the odd boxes of stuff, it will be better than the system I have now for sure. I can't find anything any more. Gets frustrating at times. Thanks all for the tips.


----------

